# 20 Gal High Planted "Still in Progress"



## $eaba$$ (Dec 6, 2006)

So, this is my 20 gallon high. It's still a bit cloudy since I just got in the fake driftwood today, and I had to tear everything apart. I am still going to get some tall and filling plants to the left corner, and maybe a couple in the right corner. What do you guys think about the sword? I may replace it with something a bit smaller, because it's a bit big for my taste. What do you guys think. Help aquascaping it please 














































Thanks Guys!


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

i would move the vals to the back more.

once everything starts filling in you are gonna have problems finding room for everything!

mine started like yours and here's how it looks now.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/29228-first-attempt-at-a-planted-aquarium.html


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

The sword may not look so big after the rest of the plants fill in, depending on how much light it get, swords don't always take over a tank but if they do get the light they could easily swallow you 2og. You could possibly swap out the Echinodorus for a cryptocoryne. Moving the vals back to cover your equipment as eklikewhoa suggested is a good idea IMO. I would maybe think about switching out the plant in the middle back (Egeria densa?)with some Bacopa australis for some contrast in leaf form and also color. But in a 20g it wont be long & you will spend a lot of time pruning, I find pruning relaxing.


----------



## $eaba$$ (Dec 6, 2006)

*Ok!*

So yeah, the sword I'm going to take back today, but I was actually thinking of getting something else for the back left corner. I like where the valls are now. How big will they get? More comments please ! Actually I know what I may do, I'm going to move the anacharis to cover teh tubes, and in between the two back plants I will put in something with different leaf texture, what you guys think?


----------



## SkinniMini (Mar 26, 2006)

Those don't look like jungle vals, I'm not sure how crazy yours will grow, plus I don't know what lighting you have, but I bought ONE jungle val months ago, & since then, it grows like a weed. I ended up putting some of the babies in my higher light 15, where they really went crazy. They get so long, I have to either cut them. or take them out, they will cover the water surface & block the light. I've thrown out masses of them. If yours grow like my jungle vals, I agree that maybe you should move them to the back-they might become too dominant to keep up front..


----------



## $eaba$$ (Dec 6, 2006)

*Ok.*

Here are updated pics of my tank, after coming back from LFS. What do you guys think!? No one has told me really any comments yet, except where to put stuff. Like if it's nice or if it's too something or you know... Comments please 



















What do you guys think?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

You need a foreground plant. Maybe something like dwarf hairgrass or dwarf sag. With the lighting you have, you'd find it hard to grow HC or glosso.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I think it looks good. I'm constantly focusing on the driftwood piece. But that's because there aren't many plants in there yet that have grown in. More green in the background, and additional plants in general would help contrast with the bright substrate. 

The neon fish look great inside the tank, and do bring a sparkle that's must be a joy to observe in person. I enjoy this tank, and am looking forward to seeing how it progresses and changes. Good job!

-John N.


----------



## $eaba$$ (Dec 6, 2006)

*Thanks a lot John!*

I appreciate it. I'm new to this hobby, and I have only had this tank setup for arounf 2 months, so I don't know too much about plants, but I have read a lot, in the beiginning, I borrowed 3 books from library and read them all. Now I need to go get some plant books  Do you think a foreground plant would be nice in there or what? What kind of foreground plant would be best? Something short and carpet looking? If I do get some foreground plants, how do I go about doing gravel vacs?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

It's a bit tricky to do a complete gravel vac with a foreground, and anywhere there are plants for that matter. I've just lightly go over the substrate and get whatever particles that are able to be lifted by the suction. Maybe once in a while I'll replant the area, and do a complete suction of the gravel, but this is rare occassion.

For your tank, I personally like the bright substrate as it is in the foreground. I think to compliment the empty foreground you need more plants in the background to take the edge off the brightness of the substrate. This might change as the current plants grow in and cover parts of the substrate up.

Take a peek in the For Sale section of APC and purchase some plants from the members here, you can look through the plantfinder to find out what plants you think you like the look of. Also, take a look at the old contest photos to help you get some inspiration of what you want the tank to look like, and what plants look good together.

Oh, and don't forget to update your profile and location.

-John N.


----------



## $eaba$$ (Dec 6, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Thanks a lot for the info. In the back I have some type of crypt and on the right I have rotala. I'm not sure what type of rotala, what do you think? Will the rotala grow and cover more of the back? Will it grow higher? Does teh rotala reproduce like my anacharis, so I can just replant the trimmings of once it gets big? Also, the rotala I have, does it get to be more green or is yellow and red more of it's color. Could you suggest some nice background green plant that maybe could replace the crypt? I have 2.5wpg and may be making a DIY co2 thing.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

The Rotala = _Rotala rotundifolia/indica _and is easy to propagate like the anacharis. Cut the tops off and replant. Leave the bottoms planted and sideshoot stems will grow where you cut it. This will help create a bushy, fuller plant mass of rotala in the background. Rotala seems to get around 14 or so inches tall for me.

To get the bushy effect. Let the rotala grow tall. Then chop the stems in half equally, and replant the tops. Let everything grow out again, and chop everything in half again, and replant. Do this until you get the bush your looking for.

-John N.


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

I like the changes you've made, your choice of driftwood is a good one, very interesting it really pulls the eye in. This tank has a good deal of potential, as the plants grow out you can be quite creative with your pruning. It might be interesting to take a photo of it from the exact same angle & distance every 7 days for a month or two, to chart it's progress & changes you may make to it.


----------



## $eaba$$ (Dec 6, 2006)

*Thanks a lot!*

Oh and John, how fast does your rotala grow? In your *beautiful* shrimp tank with val and moss, do you use co2? Sorry to ask, I'm a noob haha. Oh and btw, where in cali do you live? And bristels, I will take pictures from same place every week! Good idea! And my rotala, does it look fine, because it looks a little bit yellow, or is that how they are? Do they need co2? In fact, do you guys think I should really think about co2 for this tank, since it's still lightly planted? If I need it, I will do the DIY co2!

Thanks!


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

Co2 is almost always a good idea unless the tank is a very low light tank,even then it can't hurt. Pressurized is always the best because you can adjust the flow of Co2 into the tank & keep the level constant. But many people use DIY yeast bottles (I did for a long time, but after I switched to pressurized I wished that I had done it from the start) With a small tank like this one DIY would definitely make a difference.


----------



## $eaba$$ (Dec 6, 2006)

*K.*

So with the DIY co2, is it possible to overdose? How long should 1 mixture last for about? How do I know if there's too much co2? Can I adjust the flow? Can you like blow through a tube into the water and make co2 haha? I wouldn't do that but jw out of curiosity  One thing, do you know the jungle labs fizz factory? Is it any good and how long does 1 tablet last?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

1) Yes, theoretically, but in reality, no, unless you have a small tank (which you don't).
2) Mine lasts for about 2 weeks. The champagne yeast I use lasts quite a bit longer, about 3 to 4 weeks.
3) Your fish will start to gasp at the surface for more oxygen. Check out the DIY thread for "drop checker" and use that as a gauge of your CO2 levels.
4) No, not easily, but it won't be too much for your tank. Run an airstone a night to outgas the CO2 if you're worried. I don't.
5) Take a deep breath, hold it for a bit, then blow. You'll probably pass out before you can raise the CO2 by 1 or 2ppm in your entire tank.
6) Yes, not long enough to be economical for your tank. CO2 outgasses quickly and readily. You'll need a constant source of CO2.


----------



## $eaba$$ (Dec 6, 2006)

*Thanks*

You say a 20 gallon is not small. Other people say it is small  So in my 20tall tank you don't think the DIY co2 thing will overdose right? Normally, how many ppm of co2 do you need for a lightly planted tank? How much does the DIY co2 bring it up to about?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

$eaba$$ said:


> You say a 20 gallon is not small. Other people say it is small  So in my 20tall tank you don't think the DIY co2 thing will overdose right? Normally, how many ppm of co2 do you need for a lightly planted tank? How much does the DIY co2 bring it up to about?


I personally wouldn't do DIY for more than a 15 gallon because it becomes a huge PITA. In general terms, a 20 gallon is small, but for DIY CO2, it's big.

30ppm of CO2 is "recommended" in most cases. And the amount of CO2 that DIY gives is dependent on your mixture, the ambient temperature, the tubing you use, the diffusion method, your filtration (HOB vs. canister), etc...there's too many factors to tell. Just try it and measure it yourself. =)


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 12, 2006)

what some consider small is big to others..people with large tanks 55 or above it is small..for people like me..mine is a 2.5 gal it is big..i run CO2 on mine with no problems.


----------



## $eaba$$ (Dec 6, 2006)

*Ahha.*

So how do I test the co2?


----------



## $eaba$$ (Dec 6, 2006)

*What do others think?*

What do others suggest I do? Also, how do I test how much co2 is in my water once I make my DIY co2?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Like I've said before, check out the "drop checker" thread on the DIY forums.


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

Hey $eaba$$,
I really think you should conduct an experiment, try the DIY it's easy and cheap. when I used it the 2cups sugar - 1/2 tspteast lasted 2-3 weeks depending on the temp of the room. And see if you can see a differance in growth of your plants. You could do a lot of testing to see what the ppm is or do as many people do and just make sure your fish are not at the surface gasping for air, also watch your plants for pearling (gassing off oxygen, pearling is a good thing ) I don't think you could OD your tank with a one bottle DIY setup. The only down side of this experiment, as I see it is if the lady of the house gives you a hard time :flame: if you leave spilled sugar on the kitchen counter top, I speak from experiance


----------



## $eaba$$ (Dec 6, 2006)

*Haha*

thanks!! But does anyone here actually have some knowledge about how much the DIY co2 generater makes, about? Just an estimate. Does it actually provide enough co2 for a mediumly planted tank? Like the plants will do better than without for sure right?


----------



## $eaba$$ (Dec 6, 2006)

*One more thing.*

You know the krypt I have in the back middle, you can't really see it, that's the problem. Will it grow so you can see it, and get like taller? If I was to replace it, what would look nice back there in its place?


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

The DIY will produce at it's maximum during the first week and then taper off until it uses up the sugar or the alcohol it makes stops the reaction. So you will see your PH drop noticeably at first (max production) then rise as the contents of the bottle reaches the end of it's life span. Any addition of Co2 will give the plants a boost. Also a note on placement of the check valve, I would put it right above the back rim of the tank so that if the tank water starts to back up it does not run downhill to the check valve. 
As for a alternative to the cryptocoryne maybe Hygrophila polysperma or Hydroctyle leucocephala.


----------



## $eaba$$ (Dec 6, 2006)

*Thanks again!*

Great looking plants!!! And for the co2, how do I know when I need to replace it, or refill it? About how often do you refill your's? And thanks for the check valve tip. Oh, and since I will be getting the co2 into my aquarium through an airstone, where should I place it? Would it be best by the filter intake, so it goes through the filter and comes out, or does that waste it, or should it just be attached to the aquarium wall?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Replace/refill when bubbles aren't being produced as much as it originally did the first week. Typically replace every 2-3 weeks. 

Best to place it underneath the intake. Make sure the water level is high so that the HOB doesn't disturb the water much.

There are some great DIY CO2 stickies in the DIY section of APC I suggest you also take a look at.

-John N.


----------

